# where do you buy metals on line



## itowbig (Feb 28, 2009)

where do you get your metals at on line. 
i need to order small quantities.
i had a source but no more


----------



## rake60 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Online Metals* offers many materials priced per foot.
If you scroll down on the page of a size material you are looking for you
will see a price per inch offering as well.

*McMaster Carr* is another good source for small cuts
of materials.

Rick


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a place that is compareable to Online Metals

http://www.speedymetals.com/


----------



## dan s (Feb 28, 2009)

I think this place has the best prices I have seen on the net.

http://www.onlinemetalsupply.com/

I think a lot of they list online are off cuts.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 28, 2009)

www.mcmaster.com may have a wider selection of types than those listed. Possibly higher prices, but if you need only a small amount that may not matter much.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 28, 2009)

cool thanx guys ive been to mc master & online metals i have a very small buget hard to to material with a very small buget so i got to barter trade work for it all so far. i order one or two things that i really want here and there. might take me a couple years to get enough stock built up to make some thing  but ill get stocked up soner or later thats for sure :big: metal is so expensive now. i can remember when i would walk down coutry roads and find bits and pieces here and there. not any more people around here recycle everything. so my keen eye is open when i see something i get it fast as i can. ;D
thank guys :bow:


----------



## mklotz (Feb 28, 2009)

Build a miniature breath-powered steam engine that will fit in your shirt pocket.

Go to various metal yards and area machine shops and inquire as to whether they sell their offcuts/drops/scraps.

While inquiring, pull out your engine, fire it up and tell them, "I want to make some more like this but I'm having trouble finding materials."

Help them to carry the free material out to your car.

Take the next engine you build, along with a dozen doughnuts, back to the shop to show them what you've done. Drive there in a pickup so they'll have more room to load metal.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a great Idea mklotz! I'm sure the guys at the scrapyard love doughnuts, and them guys there are usually gear heads and would like to see a model engine. I'm sure they would help a guy out.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a scrap metal processing yard about 2 miles north of my home.
The scale master and head yard foreman know me very well, in fact they will save 
scrap that might be useful to me.

I've never tried doughnuts.
I show up at 10:00AM on a Saturday morning with a case of beer and they give me 
permission to walk around the yard. 

Gotta love livin in redneck territory! 

Rick


----------



## fdew (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't forget Ebay. I picked up a brass rod 3in by 10 in to use as a pendulum bob for a clock. I paid a few cents over scrap price.


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

It depends where you live but I get some of my supplies from Barrie Welding (Ontario) and some smaller strips of metal or rods from local hobby shops or TSC (Tractor Supply Company) in Alliston


----------



## itowbig (Feb 28, 2009)

around here there pretty tight with the metals that is untill you hand them a bunch of green paper bills. ill keep looking around though. i find stuff here and there just not exactly what im looking for but ill use it one day. :big: now thats how a pack rat get started right :big: ;D i think i can get a large crank shaft from a desiel shop near me for free, i can hack that up into useable parts ;D


----------



## steamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Express

http://www.metalexpress.net/cgi-bin/index.pl?mod=core&ac=acHome&sid=03daedc405dae8c823acae8432343bd0

Cut to the size you want.......


Online metals too.


----------



## Noggin (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a blatant plug for which I offer no apologies:

http://www.nogginend.com/

UK based and can ship to Mars if you pay the postage.


----------



## BMyers (Apr 3, 2009)

I second speedy metals speedymetals.com. good to deal with, packaged to survive UPS. and put up with me changing my order 3 times before finally placing.


----------



## itowbig (Apr 3, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I second speedy metals speedymetals.com. good to deal with, packaged to survive UPS. and put up with me changing my order 3 times before finally placing.



sounds like my kinda place ill be sure to visit ;D

thank you all


----------



## Sleazey (Apr 3, 2009)

If you need metric sized stock, I always use www.spahrmetric.com.


----------

